# Cool Websites



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I have been finding great websites during research fo tower heights locations etc.
This is a jem:
http://www.dimensions-ec.com/News/main.htm
so many towers and great renders which can be used
Add more as you find them


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

dennis I know I asked you before to contact them but I have found literally hundreds of towers on their site such as;
Fortune-JLT
Waterfront-marina
lighthouse-marina
dubai gate-JLT
and so many others under developement like the cool towers on the palm
its like Christmas all at once and they seem to be keen to give up heights, which will be a first.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i will ask them for heights of all the towers they have


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

contacted for details on all towers they have
cross fingers


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

another one, this is the MEP consultants but check out there buildings
http://www.dynamicengg.net/residential.htm


Dynamic Engineering Consultant

P.O. BOX 85293 
Dubai, United Arab Emirates 
Tel : +97 (04) 2662399 
Fax : +97 (04) 2662398 
Email : [email protected] 
Dennis could you mail them to ask about Dalmas tower and a few of the other big ones?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Another great one
http://www.dhabicontracting.com/home.htm
They have the height of the etisalat tower listed as 185M, could someone contact them for more heights such as dalmas and yasset towers


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

great work mate!
another official height is very reassuring 

i will contact both today!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

etisalat tower glad to have that one !


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

contacted for heights on dalma, al yassat and al rifaa

no reply from dimensions ec so far


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

this has the names for new Marina towers as well as the unknow tall one on SZR that we have always battled to name
http://www.dar.ae/
Could someone mail them about the heights of these towers
Also great immages but they are in Flash, can anyone borrow them from the flash it would be cool
cheers


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

great mate 

keep em coming!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

*SA Boy* - Great site. You can capture the images using screen capture.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

how do you do that? I need minimum 250 wide pics of those towers but dont know how to.Please could someone help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

dennis
could you mail them for heights please?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

pictures added to new towers

will conmtact them this afternoon for more details


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

www.dewan-architects.com has some really cool never-builts and to-be-builts and you will find that lots of those typical Abu Dhabi buildings in Abu Dhabi were designed by them. Lots of renderings but in flash and I forgot how to extract images from flash.


----------

